
Valitor Sentenced to Pay 1.2B ISK over Wikileaks Payment Block - praptak
https://grapevine.is/news/2019/04/25/valitor-sentenced-to-pay-1-2-billion-isk-over-wikileaks-payment-block/
======
tracker1
Good... TBH, I really don't like the idea of banks getting into deplatforming
anyone. You cannot exist in a digital world without credit card infrastructure
and it is emphatically _not_ just private businesses making decisions, and
should be allowed to do whatever they want.

The CC companies and banks have created what is effectively currency exchanges
and would cry endlessly if the Govt tried to create their own, and have
established policy, legislation and action in every country in the world to
hold back upstart competition. They are effectively public trusts in private
investorship.

Freedom of speech in terms of money exchange should absolutely be held in high
regard. Deplatforming by banking institutions is actually worse than any
political speech legislation against people or businesses could likely ever
be.

I'm only saddened that the judgement wasn't far higher, since they probably
paid nearly that much just for the lawyers already.

------
oppressedgf
1.2B ISK? Damn they're gonna need a bigger mining vessel to save up that
much.. That's impossible if all they've got is a Venture

~~~
UpperBodyEimi
Get your Rorqual out into the belts, just don't forget your Panic module.

------
justinclift
1.2B ISK seems to be: ~

£7.6M

US$9.8M

€8.8M

~~~
jsjohnst
And they were hoping for 15x that, so US$150M.

------
tzakrajs
I wonder how long it takes in game to farm that much ISK.

~~~
Kiro
Interstellar Kredits is obviously a reference to real world ISK, considering
CCP is Icelandic and all.

~~~
angel2
Well, it depends. If one were to bump'n'dunk a freighter in Uedama this could
be accomplished in less then 5 minutes. Even more so if you manage to chat-PVP
some more ISK out of the bumpee before the gank. Aaaaaand even more if you
sell the freighter pilot a plastic wrap full of assembled containers that
matches the size of the one that dropped (half of the collateral works great).

------
murbard2
Sadly, this probably beats dealing with the bs they would have received from
the USG.

